# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Anyone else seeing blackboxes in threads.

## Fluff13

Is anybody else seeing blackboxes in some threads, as per the attached image?
When I click on them it comes back as AdobeFlash
This is the thread from the pic https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...er-column.html

Screenshot_2018-10-10 Is there a way to merge random cells in a column in sequenced order in ano.png

----------


## jeffreybrown

No, I don't see that.

----------


## Fluff13

Thanks for that Jeff.
Maybe something up with my browser then.

----------


## Fluff13

Tried a complete re-install of FireFox & still seeing them.
This is what the page info shows for the object
Plug-in.png

----------


## FDibbins

I use Chrome, and also dont see them.  I will try with FF

----------


## FDibbins

Nope, now in FF and still dont see them  :Confused:

----------


## FDibbins

Fluff, I dont use FF much.  How did you get to the screen you showed in post #4?

----------


## Logit

.
Redactions from the NSA or FBI ?

----------


## FDibbins

> .
> Redactions from the NSA or FBI ?



hmmm wonder where Fluff has been peeking?

----------


## Fluff13

> Fluff, I dont use FF much.  How did you get to the screen you showed in post #4?



Tools > Page info > Media.





> hmmm wonder where Fluff has been peeking?



Couldn't possibly comment  :Wink:

----------


## Fluff13

Just tried with Opera & I see this instead of the boxes

Opera Snapshot_2018-10-10_202816_www.excelforum.com.png

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks, I will go check in FF

----------


## FDibbins

I have a bunch of stuff in there, but no ZerpClipboard

----------


## Fluff13

Ok, thanks for looking.
Maybe something odd with my system.

----------


## FDibbins

No problem.

is it just on that 1 thread, or are there others, too?

----------


## Fluff13

It's on a number of threads.
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...using-vba.html
https://www.excelforum.com/excel-for...odays-day.html

are another couple. I looks as though it's connected to the formula tags

----------


## jeffreybrown

If it helps, I looked at those two threads and all renders fine.

----------


## AliGW

I've seen one - that was yesterday, I think.

----------


## FDibbins

I also opened both links and both looked fine

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Opened both links and black boxes were present  - Using FF 62 ( with lots of modules)
Seems to happen when code tags are applied ( not always)

----------


## ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

No black boxes here, but it appears that the image for the 'Copy to Clipboard' function is no longer valid.  The site it is hosted on (static.beckelman.net) is offline/not responding.  That function also calls a javascript file named, you guessed it, zero-clipboard.js, which has a reference to ZeroClipboard.swf.

2018-10-11_2-49-00.jpg

2018-10-11_2-47-05.jpg

2018-10-11_2-51-07.jpg

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Good show !

----------


## alansidman

using Chrome.  No issues.

----------


## david12

I do not see that too.

----------

